# Wife's Beans



## Magi (Feb 25, 2009)

I thought i saw a post where someone asked for a baked bean recipe.

Here is one of my wife's recipes from her lil tin box.

1/2 lb bacon diced
1/2 lb ground beef
1 onion chopped
1 can 16oz pork and beans w/liquid
1 can 16oz northern beans w/liquid
1 can 16oz butter beans w/liquid
1/2 cup brown sugar
1/3 cup white sugar
1/4 cup ketchup
1/4 cup Bar-B-Q Sauce (Sams)
1 T Mustard
2 T Molasses

Fry bacon medium crisp, set aside and drain
Brown ground beef and onions
Add beans and rest of ingredients
Simmer till sugar dissolve
Bake at 350 for 1 1/2 hours



Hope you enjoy these beans as much as my family and I do.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I'll be trying these and adding a little hot sauce.


----------

